# Bully sticks!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I have read many times about bully sticks here on the forum so I decided to get some. 

*Oh dear God!*

I knew from here it doesn't smell too good, BUT I don't think I was ready for it. It's disgusting!!!  :-X 

Some of you have mentioned a less smelly version of it. I don't know where to get it from. In the UK is not that widely available or I can't find a place to get it from. 

Elza didn't mind the smell though...


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You can order them on amazon here is a link. They don't smell. They come over from the states though so it can take awhile for them to arrive.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0068TSGMG/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh gosh do they think :-X :-X.... I get non smelly ones from a company in Reading via ebay, they deliver the next day.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280812612603?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the links born36 and hotmischief! 

I checked them both and there's a huge price difference. I wonder why?! 

Hotmischief, your link doesn't say they odour free. Is this the one you have used before? I just wanna make sure I don't get the stinky ones again... It's almost unbearable. :-\ 
We still have at least 8 to go... But there's no way I will use it again. 

Just gave Elza one again today but made sure she had it in her bed two rooms away from us. Lol! ;D 
When I went to check her out she froze and growled at me... She must really love it!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

adrino - I am on my second box from this company and no they don't smell - I lie :-X I can smell them on my hands after I have handled them so am always keen to wash them after giving them to the dogs, but nothing like the smelly ones from the shop.

I did try the ones that Born36 recommended and they were fine also, but as you say there is quite a price difference and no real difference. In the Uk ones sometimes you get one or two that are a bit too thin (like pencils) I thought might be dangerous so I chucked out, but in the second box they have been really thick.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief!

I'll save the page and get the next lot from them then. 
I wash my hands too after giving her any of these treats... Don't really want to smell like a bully stick for sure!!! ;D 

Oh just one more thing, how many can you give a day? I only give her one a few times a week. Could I actually give one a day? 

Sorry about all these questions... :-[


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I often give one or two a day and have not had a problem with that - sometimes he gets a very special treat of a Marrow Bone instead of a Bully stick.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Mine love bully sticks and the smell is awful! Have never tried the odorless ones.

You all may already know this but it was news to me. Do you know what a bully stick is made of? Bull penis. Ok, just wanted to enlighten those of you who didn't know.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought I'd seen them in Asda, never got them for Ruby, but next time I'm in I'll check


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> You all may already know this but it was news to me. Do you know what a bully stick is made of? Bull penis. Ok, just wanted to enlighten those of you who didn't know.


Yepp! That's why we didn't get it for so long. My partner is not too happy about it... : 
But if I get the odourless ones he might give one to Elza one day! lol ;D

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, FlynnandLunasMom is completely correct!!


The good news about bully sticks (which is why we use them), is that if your dog swallows a huge chunk, they will most likely be fine (because bull's penis is fully digestible , whereas rawhide and bones can cause a blockage...)

It's totally gross, but completely worth it. Pippa gets one every evening 8)


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Sammy loves her bully sticks.  I get her the 18" *Bullsters* brand. They used to last her 7 or 8 hours... now it's about an hour haha. But they're a great treat for her, or if we're going for a longer car drive, it keeps her occupied.
Best part is - they are completely odour-free!!!


----------

